# Anyone taking Tamoxifen?



## maliah09

I can't find anyone to talk to about this drug :cry:


----------



## lisap2008

Hi , I am taking tamoxifen too!, I am on CD 1 right now I start 40mg of tamoxifen on cd3-7. good luck I hope it works for you! it has a better success rate then clomid.


----------



## maliah09

Hello
I took 20mg and my tracking scan on Weds showed no follicles(day 13).
I'm getting ov signs now,although not holding any hope.


----------



## lisap2008

So sorry to hear that do you normally ovulate?.
I ovulate on my own so were just using tamoxifen to boost our chances.


----------



## WONGABUBBLES

Hello! It is so great to find someone who is also been given Tamoxifen (well two now), I have been given it as I have severe PCOS and do not ovulate, I was on clomid for 10mths but as I am NHS I did not have it tracked to see if it worked! 
I have just finished a course of Provera to enduce a period so will start my first course of Tamoxifen in a couple of days.... is there any side affects that have bothered you??
Fingers-crossed for us all that it works - where did you hear that it has a better success rate than Clomid??? That's very positive :)


----------



## lisap2008

Hi WONGABUBBLES, today is my first day taking it and I have no side effects yet, The studies I have read on tamoxifen show it has a higher success rate and ongoing pregnancy rate / lower early miscarriage rate then clomid. 

Management of anovulatory infertility associated with polycystic ovary syndrome: tamoxifen citrate an effective alternative compound to clomiphene citrate
Abstract
Clomiphene citrate (CC) is widely used as first-line treatment for ovulation induction in anovulatory women with polycystic ovary syndrome (PCOS). Tamoxifen citrate (TMX), another non-steroidal selective estrogen receptor modulator, may also be effective on the resumption of ovulation in these women. The aim of this controlled observational study was to compare the efficacy and safety of ovulation induction with TMX versus CC in anovulatory infertile women with PCOS. A total of 102 consecutive women (mean age+/-SD: 31+/-3.6 years; range: 26-38) with PCOS were studied. Following a spontaneous or progesterone-induced withdrawal bleed, women received either 50 mg daily of CC (days 2-6) or 20 mg daily of TMX (days 2-5). In case ovulation failed to occur, the dose was sequentially increased to 100 mg daily of CC and 40 mg daily of TMX, respectively. Serum progesterone levels were measured on cycle day 21 to monitor the ovulation pattern. The overall ovulation rate was significantly higher in women who received TMX compared with those who received CC (61/98, 62.2% vs. 60/127, 47.2%, p=0.03). Although not statistically significant, the pregnancy rate per ovulatory cycle was higher in the TMX group compared to the CC group (14/61, 22.9% vs. 11/60, 18.3%, respectively). All pregnancies were single and there were no side-effects in either group of treatment. Collectively, these data demonstrate that TMX is a safe and effective agent, and a suitable alternative to CC for anovulatory infertility in women with PCOS.

Abstract
OBJECTIVE:
To compare the effect of two ovulation-inducing agents, clomiphene citrate and tamoxifen, on cervical mucus and sperm-cervical mucus interaction.

SUBJECTS AND SETTING:
Forty couples with unexplained infertility attending infertility clinic.

METHODS:
Cervical mucus scoring and postcoital test done using the Moghissi system in a spontaneous cycle (control cycle) and with clomiphene citrate or tamoxifen (study cycles).

RESULTS:
Clomiphene citrate significantly decreased cervical mucus production, whereas tamoxifen significantly improved the total score.

CONCLUSION:
Tamoxifen is a better drug than clomiphene for ovulation induction in women with poor cervical mucus quality.

Abstract
Tamoxifen has been reported to be oestrogenic on the lower genital tract. To evaluate its potential positive effect on the endometrium, and consequently early miscarriage and ongoing pregnancy rate, a prospective study was employed in patients for intrauterine insemination who failed to develop an adequate endometrial thickness in a previous ovulatory cycle. Ovarian stimulation was initiated with tamoxifen 40 mg/day from day 3 of the menstrual cycle for 7 days or clomiphene 100 mg/day for 5 days, in combination with 150 IU of human menopausal gonadotrophin on alternate days starting on day 4. Human chorionic gonadotrophin (HCG) was administered when at least one leading follicle was larger than 20 mm. Intrauterine insemination was accomplished 24-36 h after HCG injection and luteal phase supplement was achieved with micronized progesterone 200 mg transvaginally per day. It was found that tamoxifen-treated patients required more stimulation days and used more gonadotrophin, but recruited less follicles larger than 14 mm than clomiphene-treated patients. However, a significantly increased endometrial thickness (P < 0.001) and pregnancy rate (P = 0.015), decreased early miscarriage rate (P = 0.001) and thus improved ongoing pregnancy (P < 0.001) rate were noted in tamoxifen-treated patients. These results suggest that although tamoxifen may not be a first-line treatment in patients with adequate endometrium, it may be a promising alternative for patients with thin endometrium.


----------



## WONGABUBBLES

Thank you so much for your reply - it is incredibly helpful :thumbup:

AF came today so I will be close behind you, will start taking Tamoxifen tomorrow. 

Good Luck

:happydance:

...this will work, I have a good feeling...


----------



## lisap2008

Today is my third day on 40mg no side effects yet. 
I have a very good feeling too hopefully well be due date buddies.:flower:


----------



## Tysia

Hello, it's my first post on this board (I think? I get confused with all boards...). Anyway, I took tamoxifen for the first time this cycle (to improve ovulation). Now I'm on CD14, and didn't have even a drop of CM so far, and all negative on OPKs... It makes me very upset :-(... Last three days I've had some pain in my ovaries, but other than that - no side effect from tamoxifen. The doc was supposed to monitor me, but.. she went on vacation :-(... Anyway, good luck to all of you, I'm curious to find out how it goes for you.


----------



## lisap2008

Tysia said:


> Hello, it's my first post on this board (I think? I get confused with all boards...). Anyway, I took tamoxifen for the first time this cycle (to improve ovulation). Now I'm on CD14, and didn't have even a drop of CM so far, and all negative on OPKs... It makes me very upset :-(... Last three days I've had some pain in my ovaries, but other than that - no side effect from tamoxifen. The doc was supposed to monitor me, but.. she went on vacation :-(... Anyway, good luck to all of you, I'm curious to find out how it goes for you.

Sorry to hear that if you dont ovulate this cycle your dose can be raised for next cycle, what dose are you on this month?. I ovulate every cycle but sometimes not till CD 16 so maybe your getting ready to ovulate.


----------



## Tysia

Thanks, lisap2008, it could be that i'll still ovulate, but i think this complete lack of CM shows that things are just not right... i think i usually do ovulate, but i've had endometriosis, problems with progesterone, and the no CM shows that my chances are very low... very depressing... and my FSH this cycle was 11.8


----------



## lisap2008

When/IF you get your positive OPK try either canola oil or pasteurized egg whites as a lube. I used egg whites in 08 when I got my BFP on clomid and the clomid had dried everything up. the egg whites have a PH of 9 which makes the sperm thrive and live longer. 

Canola oil has been recommended by many RE's as an alternative to preseed. 
it causes no harm to sperm and helps them swim up there. many women have gotten a BFP the first cycle using it.


----------



## Tysia

Thank you! we'll try it.. if i ever get a positive opk...


----------



## WONGABUBBLES

Hi LisaP - I really do hope we are, spring babies!! :D 
I am soooo ready for this now, been TTC for nearly two years now and tried EVERYTHING else (except IVF)
No side affects of the TMX yets (2 days down, 2 days left) I'm on 20mg per day.
Do you get scanned or have CD21 blood tests every month to see whether you are ovulating? I get the feeling that I am not monitered like most of the other TTC'ers in a similair situation. My doc is just monitering me with blood tests on day 21 each cycle and that is all, seen as neither of us knows how long my cycle is it seems weird that I only get tested on day 21.... bit confused about that.

Hi Tysia - welcome to the chat :)
Sorry to hear that your you may not have ovulated this cycle - don't give up hope, keep us posted on your progress, there doesn't seem to be many of us on Tamoxifen so would be good to keep in contact with each other to see how it goes.

Are you both on TMX for 3 months only???


----------



## maliah09

Wow a lot more ladies x
I had no response from 20mg tamoxifen so onto 40mg this month. I had really bad headaches last month :(


----------



## Tysia

so I finally got EWCM on day 16 on the cycle, but all negative OPKs including day 16th. Today CD17, still low temperatures. Last four days I had pain in my ovaries, almost continuous... I'm on 20 mg. This was my first month, not sure what the doc plans next... I do hope to get more updates from you guys to see how this works for you.


----------



## lisap2008

maliah09: sorry about the headaches I hope the 40 mg works for you!.

Tysia: you might be getting ready to ovulate keep testing with the OPKs.

WONGABUBBLES: I am not being monitored on the tamoxifen I am using OPKs to predict ovulation,
and usually very sore BB's follow ovulation so that how I know I ovulated. my doctor has done cd 21 test ,
and it was on a natural cycle my progesterone was 27 at 5dpo. so that showed a good ovulation.
once they saw that I ovulate on my own. they did not see any reason to repeat the cd 21 test.
so were using tamoxifen to raise our chances by stimulating more then one egg hopefully.
More eggs = a better chance the sperm will fertilize at least one.:D

I am having a few side effects the past few days ,mainly alot of hot flashes and it does not help that summer is almost here. 
and some moodiness and bloating,but still nothing like the horrible clomid side effects I had.
I will be on tamoxifen for 4 months hopefully it wont take very long and I get my BFP this cycle or next. 
we have been TTC for 2 years as well with 2 miscarriages a year apart.


----------



## Tysia

wow, so that's where the hot flashes come from, and all the bloating.. i thought i was just eating too much or wrong food or something...

and guess what... i have to announce to the whole world... I GOT MY FIRST EVER +OPK!!!! 
wow it's so cool! i mean it's the first cycle i ever tried it, but after five days of negatives i was so depressed... and now all i think about is that canola oil 

Lisap2008, i do hope you get your BFP soon, and a take home baby... two years is enough!


----------



## Tysia

Lisap2008, or anyone who knows... how do you use canola oil instead of the preseed? i'm afraid that it'll just leak out immediately :( please help! and TIA!!


----------



## lisap2008

I use a medicine syringe and suck up just about 3-4ml and insert in the v.
Good luck I hope you catch the egg!.

yes the hot flashes are a normal side effect of tamoxifen.


----------



## Tysia

Thanks, Lisa! I read about it a bit online, and couldn't find anybody who's actually using it. Everyone says it sounds yucky :)


----------



## maliah09

I'm going to be taking my Tamoxifen shortly.Do I take both tabs together or space them out? It will be 40mg


----------



## lisap2008

maliah09 said:


> I'm going to be taking my Tamoxifen shortly.Do I take both tabs together or space them out? It will be 40mg

I took them both together. good luck!.


----------



## lisap2008

Tysia said:


> Thanks, Lisa! I read about it a bit online, and couldn't find anybody who's actually using it. Everyone says it sounds yucky :)

I posted a long message about it last night and the page crashed on me lol.

look on the amazon preseed reviews there are several who switched to canola oil and got a BFP.
on the ingender site canola oil is used for TTC a girl 
https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/p/29976/274726.aspx

used canola oil and got a BFP
https://community.babycenter.com/post/a19230636/holy_moly_bfp?cpg=3&csi=2087475337&pd=0

canola oil is the only lubricant that causes no harm to sperm.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8894797

Google search canola oil BFP and there are many other success storys.

If its too icky for you then dont try it I am just trying to be helpful. and share the information I have learned. 
Tamoxifen has been found to increase CM so you may not need any lubricant. I know my CM has really increased.:dust: 
I am going to start testing with OPKs tomorrow!.


----------



## maliah09

Thank you x


----------



## chan1983

Hi everyone on here. 

I have just started taking tamoxifen this cycle, currently i am on cd 6. I am on 20mg and having some bad side effects but i'm hoping it will settle next mth or i'll have to come off it. I think its strange cos i never suffered with any on clomid but then again these are meant to be stronger.
So how are you all getting on with it? I am taking it cd 2-6 and then have a blood test on cd 22 to see if i have ovulated.
Maliah09 has your af come yet? Keeping fingers crossed for ya. Would be fantastic if we all fell pregnant and then we can all be bump buddies together.
Would be great to hear from you all and find out how your all getting on.
Chantel x


----------



## chan1983

Hi lisap2008, i am going to look into your information about canola oil if i don't get much cm. I have heard of preseed but not this but hey if it better than preseed then its worth ago. Anything to get my BFP is worth a go. So how long have you been on tmx? This is my 1st mth and getting dead excited now i know there is a few of us out there.

Good luck xx


----------



## lisap2008

Hi Chan1983 welcome and good luck!! this is my first cycle taking it, what side effects are you having?, mine were headaches , hot flashes and mood swings. I was on 40 mg , side effects seemed to go away after the last pill. now I am just having little ovary pains hopefully that means I have stimulated a few good eggs.


----------



## chan1983

Hi lisap2008 i'm having serve headaches, hot flushes, dizzy spells and feeling very sick. Only had them while i was taking the tablets and they appear to have stopped at the moment which is good but i'll have i get on when i ovulate to see if i have any problems then. I'm having a little pain in my ovaries but its too early for me to ovulate yet so not sure what that is about. Keep me updated on how you get on this month. Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun. Its seems that there are quite a few of us now on this and all of us seem to be on our 1st cycle of it x


----------



## lisap2008

I had some ovary pains too the 2 days after my last pill I almost worried I was ovulating already but the OPK was negative so it was most likely just the follies growing. I had headaches my last day taking them and I took Tylenol it helps alot. sorry your having such a hard time on it. good luck :dust:


----------



## maliah09

No af so taken my 1st norethisterone tablet. Will be on my tamoxifen journey again next week or so.


----------



## lisap2008

maliah09 said:


> No af so taken my 1st norethisterone tablet. Will be on my tamoxifen journey again next week or so.

Good luck I hope this month results in your BFP, 40mg should do the trick in studies it was found to have the same effect on the hormones as 150mg of clomid.:flower:


----------



## chan1983

lisap2008 said:


> I had some ovary pains too the 2 days after my last pill I almost worried I was ovulating already but the OPK was negative so it was most likely just the follies growing. I had headaches my last day taking them and I took Tylenol it helps alot. sorry your having such a hard time on it. good luck :dust:

Same here according to cbfm i'm not either but i'm had a fair bit of cm which i only normally get when ovualting, sorry if tmi.
What is tylenol? as i've never heard of it, take it that your ok to take if if you end up pregnant? Was only taking paracetamol but that tends not to work for me and didn't think we could take anything else. How are you getting on now? I'm on day 8 now and feeling ok now i'm not taking the tablets :winkwink:.


----------



## chan1983

maliah09 said:


> No af so taken my 1st norethisterone tablet. Will be on my tamoxifen journey again next week or so.

Keeping fingers crossed for you meliah09. Hope you get your bfp this time round


----------



## maliah09

Aww ty ladies x x Fingers crossed for all of you too.
Just hoping the headaches stay away on 40mg, as on 20mg headaches were so bad painkillers never touched them :O(
I'm going to try the sperm meets egg plan if I have a follicle


----------



## lisap2008

chan1983 said:


> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> I had some ovary pains too the 2 days after my last pill I almost worried I was ovulating already but the OPK was negative so it was most likely just the follies growing. I had headaches my last day taking them and I took Tylenol it helps alot. sorry your having such a hard time on it. good luck :dust:
> 
> Same here according to cbfm i'm not either but i'm had a fair bit of cm which i only normally get when ovualting, sorry if tmi.
> What is tylenol? as i've never heard of it, take it that your ok to take if if you end up pregnant? Was only taking paracetamol but that tends not to work for me and didn't think we could take anything else. How are you getting on now? I'm on day 8 now and feeling ok now i'm not taking the tablets :winkwink:.Click to expand...

Tylenol is Acetaminophen in your country its called paracetamol its the only safe form of painkiller for use during TTC and pregnancy. 
it takes the edge off the headaches for me so I can go about my daily activities.
I am having some moderate cramping today I tested and OPK is BFN. so hopefully in the next 3 days I get my + OPK.


----------



## chan1983

lisap2008 said:


> chan1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> I had some ovary pains too the 2 days after my last pill I almost worried I was ovulating already but the OPK was negative so it was most likely just the follies growing. I had headaches my last day taking them and I took Tylenol it helps alot. sorry your having such a hard time on it. good luck :dust:
> 
> Same here according to cbfm i'm not either but i'm had a fair bit of cm which i only normally get when ovualting, sorry if tmi.
> What is tylenol? as i've never heard of it, take it that your ok to take if if you end up pregnant? Was only taking paracetamol but that tends not to work for me and didn't think we could take anything else. How are you getting on now? I'm on day 8 now and feeling ok now i'm not taking the tablets :winkwink:.Click to expand...
> 
> Tylenol is Acetaminophen in your country its called paracetamol its the only safe form of painkiller for use during TTC and pregnancy.
> it takes the edge off the headaches for me so I can go about my daily activities.
> I am having some moderate cramping today I tested and OPK is BFN. so hopefully in the next 3 days I get my + OPK.Click to expand...

Oh right, thats what i've been taking when having the headaches but it doesnt touch it when they have been that bad. I have tested today with cbfm and i am on 2 bars to i'm in the high period before i ovulate which i will be in 4 days i hope. Guess we are all gonna be very busy over the new 4 -6 days, lol.
Here's preying for our :bfp: this month. Good luck everyone xx


----------



## lisap2008

So sorry it does not help your headaches.
Well I am a little stressed today I have been having cramps all day literally feels like my ovaries are going to burst any time now but OPK is negative still.
whats stressing me out even worse is today is day 6 of DH abstaining in hopes of a high sperm count. I did not expect to ovulate late. tomorrow will be 7 days of abstaining. so now I am not sure if we should go ahead and BD tonight for him to have a release and then try to BD again on ovulation day which should be in the next two days or just keep abstaining till I get my positive OPK. 
I have been blessed with a super sensitive DH who is sore for a few days after BD so we can only BD once around ovulation any more then that and it hurts him.:x
Maybe we should BD tonight and the sperm will still catch the egg ? IDK.


----------



## chan1983

lisap2008 said:


> So sorry it does not help your headaches.
> Well I am a little stressed today I have been having cramps all day literally feels like my ovaries are going to burst any time now but OPK is negative still.
> whats stressing me out even worse is today is day 6 of DH abstaining in hopes of a high sperm count. I did not expect to ovulate late. tomorrow will be 7 days of abstaining. so now I am not sure if we should go ahead and BD tonight for him to have a release and then try to BD again on ovulation day which should be in the next two days or just keep abstaining till I get my positive OPK.
> I have been blessed with a super sensitive DH who is sore for a few days after BD so we can only BD once around ovulation any more then that and it hurts him.:x
> Maybe we should BD tonight and the sperm will still catch the egg ? IDK.

Well i'd stay go ahead with tonight and then try again when you ovulate. Sperm lasts for up to 5 days once inside you so fingers crossed it will be ok. Has he been to the doctors to see why that is? My doctor says you need to be doing it every 2nd day but you only need that one sperm to meet the egg to give you that BFP. I'm on cd 11 and still only on 2 bars on cbfm but i have 3 more days to ovulation as this normally happens on cd 14. So gonna bd tonight and then on ovulation day i think.
Try not to stress hun remember to stay positive x


----------



## lisap2008

chan1983 said:


> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry it does not help your headaches.
> Well I am a little stressed today I have been having cramps all day literally feels like my ovaries are going to burst any time now but OPK is negative still.
> whats stressing me out even worse is today is day 6 of DH abstaining in hopes of a high sperm count. I did not expect to ovulate late. tomorrow will be 7 days of abstaining. so now I am not sure if we should go ahead and BD tonight for him to have a release and then try to BD again on ovulation day which should be in the next two days or just keep abstaining till I get my positive OPK.
> I have been blessed with a super sensitive DH who is sore for a few days after BD so we can only BD once around ovulation any more then that and it hurts him.:x
> Maybe we should BD tonight and the sperm will still catch the egg ? IDK.
> 
> Well i'd stay go ahead with tonight and then try again when you ovulate. Sperm lasts for up to 5 days once inside you so fingers crossed it will be ok. Has he been to the doctors to see why that is? My doctor says you need to be doing it every 2nd day but you only need that one sperm to meet the egg to give you that BFP. I'm on cd 11 and still only on 2 bars on cbfm but i have 3 more days to ovulation as this normally happens on cd 14. So gonna bd tonight and then on ovulation day i think.
> Try not to stress hun remember to stay positive xClick to expand...

Thanks were planning on BDing this morning after the kids are off to school. and hopefully my + opk comes soon. I dont think there is anything wrong with him he is just sensitive and gets sore for a few days after BDing. he is being sweet to me this cycle though and said he will BD with me again when I ovulate. well I am experiencing some water retention woke up and for the first time ever did not have to urinate very much and having alot of abdominal discomfort and bloating hopefully I dident over stimulate.


----------



## lisap2008

Just got my + opk so hopefully we catch it!.


----------



## Tysia

glad to hear that, Lisa!  i wonder if you'll get more than one? i only got one, and very little CM.... now I'm 6dpo and i just feel so angry and irritable.. I am sure no baby this cycle...


----------



## lisap2008

Angry and irritable can be a pregnancy sign it was for me on my clomid BFP cycle. I was sure I was out too then at 13dpo got a BFP. Good luck!.

Well I did another OPK and its negative so maybe it was a false surge?. I sometimes get them before my true surge but we BD anyway and will again when I get my true + OPK.


----------



## Tysia

i had one positive, then negative, but temperatures showed i did ovulate one day after the positive... (so I ovulated on the day with the negative opk already); should it always be more than one day with the positive?

... i wish you were right about me ... :)... 
but in the end we used only the stupid pre-seed and after I read about all the awful things it does, I am convinced we won't get successfully pregnant for sure... :(

my goal is not to test until 13 dpo.. i really want to have at least some will power left, but is it even possible at this point.. last cycle i started testing on 9 dpo


----------



## lisap2008

For me when I get a LH surge its always large enough to still show a positive the next day. not always that way for everyone though some women do get short LH surges.

I dont believe that preseed would have kept you from conceiving , alot of women have conceived using it. I personally have not though. good luck!.


----------



## chan1983

Fingers crossed for ya lisap2008 that its tomorrow. I think i still have 2 more days til i ovulate. cbfm is still on 2 bars which is high just need to see 3 bars and a egg, lol.
Tysia i know its hard but try to stay positive. I've only every heard good things about pre-seed and my friend got pregnant while using it so don't count yourself out just yet. Keeping fingers crossed for ya both x


----------



## Tysia

thanks, chan1983! :) FX for you, too! ... for all of us tamoxifen girls... 

as for OPK, they say 'don't urinate for four hours' - i never managed to do that, maybe 2 hours at the most... could this be reason enough for not getting another +?


----------



## lisap2008

Thanks Chan I am hoping this month brings some BFP's for us. well I have been reading up on the best time to BD and it seems before ovulation is best because sperm can live for up to week in the fallopian tubes and that way the sperm will be waiting for the egg , rather then waiting to BD on ovulation then have the egg waiting on the sperm . I think with my other BFP's we BD a day or two before ovulation. so I am hopeful.


----------



## lisap2008

Tysia said:


> thanks, chan1983! :) FX for you, too! ... for all of us tamoxifen girls...
> 
> as for OPK, they say 'don't urinate for four hours' - i never managed to do that, maybe 2 hours at the most... could this be reason enough for not getting another +?

Could have been that it was too diluted to show up positive on the test.


----------



## lisap2008

Tysia said:


> glad to hear that, Lisa!  i wonder if you'll get more than one? i only got one, and very little CM.... now I'm 6dpo and i just feel so angry and irritable.. I am sure no baby this cycle...

I have no idea if I have more then one egg growing because I am not being monitored but both ovarys are sore so hopefully I have them growing on both sides. today I have tons of watery cm .


----------



## Tysia

i'm also dreaming of two babies at once... if i got pregnant, my EDD would be the day when my Uriah most likely died...


----------



## Tysia

i want the 2WW to be over... i feel so totally depressed...


----------



## lisap2008

I would love twins DH is not so sure about twins though. well today is my true + opk the test line is way darker then the control so hopefully we catch at least one egg we are planning on BD tomorrow morning as well. I am a little worried tomorrow will be too late. Hugs Tysia sorry your so down try to think positive.


----------



## Tysia

Thanks, Lisa... FX for you!! (i managed to play tennis today for two hours, and so right now my depression is gone... what a relief...)


----------



## lisap2008

Yeah its good to sometimes take your mind off the stress of TTC. we have been TTC for over 2 years but with lots of breaks in though's two years because sometimes I would just get too obsessed . its even worse on medicated cycles.


----------



## Tysia

for me TTC was okay until the MC...(five months)... since I lost my baby, I went completely insane :(... but yeah, it seems even worse now that I took tamoxifen and am taking prometrium...


----------



## lisap2008

So sorry about your M/C You were five months along? that would be extremely difficult to get over luckily my few M/C were very early , around when AF was due. 

We had gave up TTC when I got a surprise BFP last october and miscarried a week later and it actually made me want to TTC again and gave me hope that I can still get pregnant. I think the past few months have just been poor timing and also I have extreemly acidic cm that we found kills off most of his sperm within a hour , so I have to do baking soda douche before BDing to help them live longer I did it before we BD the other day and have continued to use baking soda finger sence to keep my PH high. this morning were doing ICI so wish me luck!. :flower:


----------



## Tysia

oh, no, fortunately, it wasn't 5 months of pregnancy.. but five months of TTC when I got pregnant.... five months after my laparoscopy for endometriosis... 

i'm keeping my fx for you! :)


----------



## lisap2008

Tysia said:


> oh, no, fortunately, it wasn't 5 months of pregnancy.. but five months of TTC when I got pregnant.... five months after my laparoscopy for endometriosis...
> 
> i'm keeping my fx for you! :)

OK sorry I misunderstood your post. my first M/C was our first month really TTC and the last was after 2 years of TTC, in September it will be 3 years of TTC so I hope to be pregnant by then.:dust:


----------



## Tysia

no problem, it was my unclear writing :) .... guess what i did today.... wasted a test, and made myself more depressed by a negative on 8dpo.... :( obsession continues....


----------



## chan1983

Tysia said:


> for me TTC was okay until the MC...(five months)... since I lost my baby, I went completely insane :(... but yeah, it seems even worse now that I took tamoxifen and am taking prometrium...

Tysia i complete know how you feel. Its been 10 mths since i miscarried and i have been really struggling. Its hasn't helped as 6 of my friends are all pregnant, none of them have problems like i do and none of them have miscarried (which is great) so they don't understand how i can get so upset and how i really feel about it. Don't get me wrong i'm pleased for them but it hurts that things aren't that easy for me. If you ever want to talk or anything just shout. sending you big :hugs:
I know how hard it is but try to do anything to take your mind off things or even get away for the weekend if possible and have some fun and relax. You never know that could be all that you need to get your BFP xx


----------



## lisap2008

Tysia said:


> no problem, it was my unclear writing :) .... guess what i did today.... wasted a test, and made myself more depressed by a negative on 8dpo.... :( obsession continues....

Hugs sorry. I personally have never had a BFP show before 12-14dpo. good luck your not out yet!.


----------



## Tysia

Thanks, girls.... you're so nice... how tamoxifen can bring people closer :)
it's 6:30 am here, on my 9dpo, and on the 'third month anniversary' - three months ago i died when i found out that my baby Uriah was already in heaven for a while... it's sure better now, after three months...

i wonder whether i'll do the test today :) oh well, even if i do, doesn't matter, right? :)


----------



## Tysia

so it looks like i'm out; temperature drop below coverline on 10dpo, just like last month, AF came the following day


----------



## lisap2008

Could be implantation I know most of my pregnancys implanted around 10dpo. 
if AF is coming this soon You should try to lengthen your LP by using progesterone cream after ovulation. with a short LP you could be having AF before the embryo has a chance to implant.


----------



## Tysia

i'm on prometrium starting 3dpo, it's the first cycle i take it; i'll see what my ob/gyn says next fri... i usually get AF on 11 or 12dpo


----------



## lisap2008

Oh I forgot you had said that a few days ago. well it should lengthen your LP if it does not they need to raise your dose. I hope its a implantation dip for you and not AF trying to show .


----------



## Tysia

thanks, Lisa... i feel so hopeless... :( well, it's probably good i'll finally see my ob/gyn next week, but i don't think she cares all that much... i am wondering about maybe looking for a RE instead...


----------



## Tysia

12 dpo, still no AF, temperature above coverline last two days, negative HPT... probably progesterone doing something with my body...


----------



## chan1983

Tysia said:


> 12 dpo, still no AF, temperature above coverline last two days, negative HPT... probably progesterone doing something with my body...

Keeping fingers crossed for you Tysia and hoping you get your bfp very soon. It looks like it might be a good sign if your temperature is above coverline, surely?
I don't think i have ovulated this month as i haven't had any pain like i would do normally. I did have some cm yesterday with brown streaks of blood in it but thats not nomal for me so really confused. Feeling really down at the mo and just want to :cry: alot.
Going for my blood test on friday so will hopefully find out sometime soon if its working or not x


----------



## Tysia

Chan1983, I am so sorry you feel down... are you going to check progesterone level on Friday to see if you ovulated? i do hope you did... what does the temperature say?

and me - i almost don't want to have any hope anymore because the more hope I have the more it hurts when AF comes...

but thank you so much for your kinds words...
i'm keeping my FX for you!!!!


----------



## chan1983

Tysia said:


> Chan1983, I am so sorry you feel down... are you going to check progesterone level on Friday to see if you ovulated? i do hope you did... what does the temperature say?
> 
> and me - i almost don't want to have any hope anymore because the more hope I have the more it hurts when AF comes...
> 
> but thank you so much for your kinds words...
> i'm keeping my FX for you!!!!

I think thats what they are checking. I don't do my temperature instead i use the cbfm and thats just said 2 bars although i missed it today as i was sleeping.

I know what you mean as you think has it worked and then you af comes and your gutted. Try to think about other positive things to keep your mind busy, like a holiday or something. I'm thinking of my holiday to Newquay in 2 weeks and how much work i have to do at work in the mean time.

Your welcome hun, thank you for your kind words too :hugs:


----------



## Tysia

i am slowly going crazy.... it must be the progesterone.. already 13dpo, which never happens for me, always had a shorter luteal phase; i also got pregnancy breasts, and ... HPT negative, of course... could this stupid AF finally start, please?


----------



## lisap2008

Tysia said:


> i am slowly going crazy.... it must be the progesterone.. already 13dpo, which never happens for me, always had a shorter luteal phase; i also got pregnancy breasts, and ... HPT negative, of course... could this stupid AF finally start, please?

It wont start while your on the progesterone. so if 15dpo is still BFN stop taking it and AF will show in a few days. the longer the LP the better. mine are sometimes 20 days it does make me wonder if I am pregnant every cycle but on the bright side if I am pregnant I know the baby has enough time to implant way before AF is due.

sorry I have not been on as much we just got home from a beach trip and found out my Dad has prostrate cancer. on the bright side they caught it early so they will do surgery to remove it and he has to go though chemo ,then hopefully he will be on the mend. 

so forgive me if I am not on as much I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Tilly246

Finally i have found some women that are on this:thumbup:...its been so difficult to find information and peoples experiences...i finished my first try on Tamoxifen day 2-6 on the 6th of June and went for a day 10 scan on the 9th..i had 1 good sized follicle according to the nurse...I'm not sure when i ovulated though but judging from how i feel today i don't think i was successful this month though..no positive signs:nope:

I'm finding it difficult to stay positive and not feel like I'm just going through the motions...right now I'm just counting down the days till AF comes and i have to try again...all of my symptoms right now scream pms:cry:

Anyway i guess we all have to keep our heads up:flower:

Also did any of you find that it made a change to your cervical fluid?

Maybe I'm just weird lol:blush:

Here's hoping for something positive for us all soon:friends:


----------



## Tysia

oh Lisa, no problem! how scary with your dad... it's great that they caught it early, but i'm sure it must be very difficult.... i'll keep him in my prayers...

thanks for some info on progesterone... i thought i'd stop taking it now (yesterday was day 10 of taking it); do you think i maybe should take it two more days? i'm going to see my doc only on Friday, so can't ask her (and i really started to take it on my own; although we talked about it when I miscarried)

so you also get these strong pregnancy-like symptoms while on progesterone?
it's freaking me out - it feels like when I was pregnant, and of course this makes me cry a lot, because I can't stop thinking about my son...

gosh, when AF comes it will be extremely painful


----------



## Tysia

Tilly, welcome! and FX for you!...
what day past ovulation is it for you? probably too early for any symptoms yet?

as for CM, I didn't notice any changes (had as little of it as usual, unfortunately....)


----------



## Tilly246

Tysia said:


> Tilly, welcome! and FX for you!...
> what day past ovulation is it for you? probably too early for any symptoms yet?
> 
> as for CM, I didn't notice any changes (had as little of it as usual, unfortunately....)

Thanks for the welcome:flower:...I'm not sure when i ovulated but from what the nurse said it would seem that it was maybe a few days after my scan...they didn't see the need to give me a Pregnly shot which they did the month before...so from that i assume ovulation was imminent all i do know is that it should have happened by now for sure lol:wacko:

I just wondered about the CM like you i don't have alot of cm either:cry:


----------



## Tysia

the recent info i got on how to improve the CM is this:

Fertile CM to be given starting about Day 10 through 2dpo. (i don't know why only start on cd10? i thought i should start on cd1?)
Amoxicillin 500 mg 3 times a day on Days 10 through 14. (which is new to me.. it's to give some job to the liver, because otherwise it can screw up the CM)
Evening Primrose Oil - i guess starting cd1, till 2dpo

i took the last one for only a few days this cycle, i guess it wasn't enough to improve anything; i'm going to try all three when AF shows up...


----------



## chan1983

Tysia said:


> i am slowly going crazy.... it must be the progesterone.. already 13dpo, which never happens for me, always had a shorter luteal phase; i also got pregnancy breasts, and ... HPT negative, of course... could this stupid AF finally start, please?

oh bless ya hun. I had some good news this morning according to the cbfm i'm ovulating today. So pleased that i know the tablets are working but this just means that my cycles are now longer. Your not out until the witch comes hun so keeping fingers crossed for ya. Sending ya :hugs: xx


----------



## Tilly246

Tysia said:


> the recent info i got on how to improve the CM is this:
> 
> Fertile CM to be given starting about Day 10 through 2dpo. (i don't know why only start on cd10? i thought i should start on cd1?)
> Amoxicillin 500 mg 3 times a day on Days 10 through 14. (which is new to me.. it's to give some job to the liver, because otherwise it can screw up the CM)
> Evening Primrose Oil - i guess starting cd1, till 2dpo
> 
> i took the last one for only a few days this cycle, i guess it wasn't enough to improve anything; I'm going to try all three when AF shows up...

I guess anything is worth a try at this stage...i think i may speak to the case worker at my clinic and see what suggestions she may have...its something that has been niggling me a bit...will keep you posted with what shes says

Keep your head up...:kiss:


----------



## chan1983

Tilly246 said:


> Finally i have found some women that are on this:thumbup:...its been so difficult to find information and peoples experiences...i finished my first try on Tamoxifen day 2-6 on the 6th of June and went for a day 10 scan on the 9th..i had 1 good sized follicle according to the nurse...I'm not sure when i ovulated though but judging from how i feel today i don't think i was successful this month though..no positive signs:nope:
> 
> I'm finding it difficult to stay positive and not feel like I'm just going through the motions...right now I'm just counting down the days till AF comes and i have to try again...all of my symptoms right now scream pms:cry:
> 
> Anyway i guess we all have to keep our heads up:flower:
> 
> Also did any of you find that it made a change to your cervical fluid?
> 
> Maybe I'm just weird lol:blush:
> 
> Here's hoping for something positive for us all soon:friends:

Welcome Tilly246 this is also my first month on tamoxifen aswell and i am ovulating today according to the cbfm. Your still in with a good chance until the witch comes. I guess i'll may be about another 14 days before my af comes i think.
I know its hard to stay positive but try to do things that will keep you busy so that you dont sit there and think about things. 
My cm this month was alot different than normal but i'll see how it goes next month.

Sending you :hugs: x


----------



## lisap2008

Tysia said:


> oh Lisa, no problem! how scary with your dad... it's great that they caught it early, but i'm sure it must be very difficult.... i'll keep him in my prayers...
> 
> thanks for some info on progesterone... i thought i'd stop taking it now (yesterday was day 10 of taking it); do you think i maybe should take it two more days? i'm going to see my doc only on Friday, so can't ask her (and i really started to take it on my own; although we talked about it when I miscarried)
> 
> so you also get these strong pregnancy-like symptoms while on progesterone?
> it's freaking me out - it feels like when I was pregnant, and of course this makes me cry a lot, because I can't stop thinking about my son...
> 
> gosh, when AF comes it will be extremely painful

Thanks ,yes I am hoping the surgery will be performed soon and everything will be fine.
I would stop the progesterone at 14-15dpo. 
Yes progesterone causes all the early pregnancy symptoms , so its very normal, its just difficult because it makes you wonder even more if there is a baby in there. I am not on progesterone currently if I get my BFP I will take it. I am pretty sure I ovulated so I am just waiting till around 11dpo to start testing.


----------



## Tysia

thanks once again, Lisa, and GL and FX!!


----------



## Tilly246

chan1983 said:


> Tilly246 said:
> 
> 
> Finally i have found some women that are on this:thumbup:...its been so difficult to find information and peoples experiences...i finished my first try on Tamoxifen day 2-6 on the 6th of June and went for a day 10 scan on the 9th..i had 1 good sized follicle according to the nurse...I'm not sure when i ovulated though but judging from how i feel today i don't think i was successful this month though..no positive signs:nope:
> 
> I'm finding it difficult to stay positive and not feel like I'm just going through the motions...right now I'm just counting down the days till AF comes and i have to try again...all of my symptoms right now scream pms:cry:
> 
> Anyway i guess we all have to keep our heads up:flower:
> 
> Also did any of you find that it made a change to your cervical fluid?
> 
> Maybe I'm just weird lol:blush:
> 
> Here's hoping for something positive for us all soon:friends:
> 
> Welcome Tilly246 this is also my first month on tamoxifen aswell and i am ovulating today according to the cbfm. Your still in with a good chance until the witch comes. I guess i'll may be about another 14 days before my af comes i think.
> I know its hard to stay positive but try to do things that will keep you busy so that you dont sit there and think about things.
> My cm this month was alot different than normal but i'll see how it goes next month.
> 
> Sending you :hugs: xClick to expand...

Thank you....i am trying to stay positive but some-days are more difficult than others...today being one of those days...and you all are right when you say that its not over until she shows lol i guess I'm just mentally trying to reduce the disappointment i will feel if it does show...think i need to take up knitting or something lol:wacko:


----------



## Tysia

yeah, let me know when you figure out how to reduce the disappointment :(... i'm also having a very difficult day, another one... i didn't test today, am just waiting for AF, stopped progesterone 2 days ago, why can't AF just start ... i feel like doing nothing but crying all day :(


----------



## lisap2008

We have been TTC 2 1/2 years ,to reduce the disappointment every month, I just try not to get my hopes up too high and am normally planning a new TTC strategy for next cycle way before AF is due. I do feel it will happen for us soon though if not this month. my tarot reader said she saw me being well along in my pregnancy in December if I am pregnant now I will be turning 30 weeks at the end of December.so thats giving me hope right now. I hope she is right. 
I am not really having any symptoms yet this cycle but it seems like on my BFP cycles I had no symptoms till after my BFP.


----------



## Tysia

Lisa, I do hope you get your BFP soon! is this your second cycle on Tamoxifen? you're taking 40mg, right?

i think i'll be better next cycle, this one was the first one on progesterone and this got me fooled really badly... i just wish the new one starts soon... i'll try no preseed this time, and BD every other day, instead of every day around O, and I'll send my DH for SA - so I got a plan, too.. :)


----------



## Tilly246

Well i think we should all be like Lisa and hope for December buns in the oven whether just put in or slowly rising:thumbup:...beats the alternative:shrug: lol


----------



## lisap2008

Tysia said:


> Lisa, I do hope you get your BFP soon! is this your second cycle on Tamoxifen? you're taking 40mg, right?
> 
> i think i'll be better next cycle, this one was the first one on progesterone and this got me fooled really badly... i just wish the new one starts soon... i'll try no preseed this time, and BD every other day, instead of every day around O, and I'll send my DH for SA - so I got a plan, too.. :)

No this is my first cycle taking it , I took 40mg for 5 days then 60mg for two so a total of 7 days to give my eggs a boost. but it made me ovulate later then I normally do so next cycle I am planning on taking 60mg cd 2-6. 
This is also the first cycle in a long time that DH was able to do two BD in my fertile window, normally I am hoping for a one hit wonder,
also his count was really high this month from the supplements I have him on so all that is giving me hope.
in the bath yesterday I noticed montgomery tubercles all around both areolas sort of like pimples in a perfect circle. that game me hope because I dont recall getting them on my other BFN cycles. I am also having mild cramps not like AF though. I am really thirsty and hot all the time and tired. and I cried at the end of toy story. also really vivid dreams , so I guess I am having alot of symptoms.

Thanks I hope some of us get our BFP's. I am trying not to be too hopeful though in case if AF shows.


----------



## lisap2008

Tilly246 said:


> Well i think we should all be like Lisa and hope for December buns in the oven whether just put in or slowly rising:thumbup:...beats the alternative:shrug: lol

I am not sure I know what you mean by this , I was only sharing why I am hopeful . so please be nice.


----------



## Tysia

Lisa, could you tell me what supplements your DH is taking?

i wonder if my OB/GYN would give me more Tamoxifen in the second cycle, she only gave me 20 mg for days 3-7.. obviously didn't work

i do hope it works for you... it'll give me hope as well...
right now, i just can't stop crying,.... feels as if i lost my baby once again, every month now feels this way....


----------



## Tilly246

lisap2008 said:


> Tilly246 said:
> 
> 
> Well i think we should all be like Lisa and hope for December buns in the oven whether just put in or slowly rising:thumbup:...beats the alternative:shrug: lol
> 
> I am not sure I know what you mean by this , I was only sharing why I am hopeful . so please be nice.Click to expand...

Please do not think i was being offensive, i meant that like you we should all have some hope even if it is just a little that by December we can all have positive news....being hopeful sometimes beats the alternative of being down all the time which feels as if it can take more energy than trying to stay positive...my apologies if i offended you...i think i was a little misunderstood?


----------



## lisap2008

Tysia said:


> Lisa, could you tell me what supplements your DH is taking?
> 
> i wonder if my OB/GYN would give me more Tamoxifen in the second cycle, she only gave me 20 mg for days 3-7.. obviously didn't work
> 
> i do hope it works for you... it'll give me hope as well...
> right now, i just can't stop crying,.... feels as if i lost my baby once again, every month now feels this way....

He takes GNC mega man prostrate and virility ( does not have prostrate issues but the same ingredients also help the sperm count).
also takes 20mg of tamoxifen daily its been proven to dramatically improve sperm count. 
Hugs try to keep your chin up.


----------



## lisap2008

Tilly246 said:


> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly246 said:
> 
> 
> Well i think we should all be like Lisa and hope for December buns in the oven whether just put in or slowly rising:thumbup:...beats the alternative:shrug: lol
> 
> I am not sure I know what you mean by this , I was only sharing why I am hopeful . so please be nice.Click to expand...
> 
> Please do not think i was being offensive, i meant that like you we should all have some hope even if it is just a little that by December we can all have positive news....being hopeful sometimes beats the alternative of being down all the time which feels as if it can take more energy than trying to stay positive...my apologies if i offended you...i think i was a little misunderstood?Click to expand...

sorry the shrug: lol at the end made it sound sarcastic and rude. 
I am all for positive thinking my optimism is what has kept me going.


----------



## Tysia

lisap2008 said:


> He takes GNC mega man prostrate and virility ( does not have prostrate issues but the same ingredients also help the sperm count).
> also takes 20mg of tamoxifen daily its been proven to dramatically improve sperm count.
> Hugs try to keep your chin up.

Lisa, thank you! you're very helpful!
oh wow, your DH takes tamoxifen!? does he take it everyday or only some time before you O?
did he first check his SA and it was not great?
we'll try to get my DH's SA some time next week, as soon as we can...
i'll check out the GNC mega man

i finally have CD1 and A LOT of pain, but I'm glad it finally started and that I had a nice 14 day luteal phase....

i think there is no other way for me but to go back on antidepressants, otherwise i'm just unable to be even minimally positive...


----------



## lisap2008

Tysia said:


> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> He takes GNC mega man prostrate and virility ( does not have prostrate issues but the same ingredients also help the sperm count).
> also takes 20mg of tamoxifen daily its been proven to dramatically improve sperm count.
> Hugs try to keep your chin up.
> 
> Lisa, thank you! you're very helpful!
> oh wow, your DH takes tamoxifen!? does he take it everyday or only some time before you O?
> did he first check his SA and it was not great?
> we'll try to get my DH's SA some time next week, as soon as we can...
> i'll check out the GNC mega man
> 
> i finally have CD1 and A LOT of pain, but I'm glad it finally started and that I had a nice 14 day luteal phase....
> 
> i think there is no other way for me but to go back on antidepressants, otherwise i'm just unable to be even minimally positive...Click to expand...

Yes he has taken it daily for about 2 months now and we saw a huge improvement in count , his count was slightly low at this SA 2 years ago. so I am glad I have found some meds to help it.

so sorry about the AF pain I hope you catch the egg on this new cycle!.
sorry about the depression I would go back on the antidepressants just make sure you take at least 2000mcg of folic acid. 

sudden nausea hit me today and food does not sound good anymore. I hope its a good sign.


----------



## Tysia

Lisa, i do hope you start a wave of nice BFP's for us tamoxifen girls...!!!!!
do you test on 12 dpo?


----------



## lisap2008

Tysia said:


> Lisa, i do hope you start a wave of nice BFP's for us tamoxifen girls...!!!!!
> do you test on 12 dpo?

Thanks I hope so too!. I am not sure when I will test I know right now is most likely too early so maybe around 13dpo would give me accurate results.


----------



## Tysia

so today i got my blood work results from CD3 this cycle... last cycle it was already bad, my FSH was 11.8 - but it wasn't tragic, so I had hope... this time FSH is 18.2... I think this is pretty much it for me... I just wonder if I should still torture myself with hormones, temperature, opks, etc. ...


----------



## Indigo77

What should FSH be?


----------



## Tysia

below 10 to be considered decent; below 9 or 8 to be good; above 13 - extremely difficult to stimulate for good eggs... 18...? last time I saw my OB/GYN i thought mine was 11.8 and she was hopeful....


----------



## Indigo77

Tysia said:


> last time I saw my OB/GYN i thought mine was 11.8 and she was hopeful....

When was the last time? 

What is the next step?


----------



## Tysia

last time was just the previous cycle, that's why it's so devastating that it's so bad... next step - nothing really, just continue with tamoxifen and pray for a miracle... nothing can fix a low ovarian reserve, if there are almost no eggs left, then that's it (I wouldn't do any of the artificial methods or egg donor or anything of the sort.. adoption only if i could ever afford it...) ... i almost regret that i found out...


----------



## Tysia

and btw, thanks for talking to me... it helps to just talk...


----------



## Indigo77

I am so sorry...
But, is it not odd that your count changed so drastically in 1 cycle? Or maybe not?


----------



## Indigo77

_15 - 20	Expect a more marked reduction in response to stimulation and usually a further reduction in embryo quality. *Antral follicle count* is an important variable._

Did they do the antral follicle count?

https://www.advancedfertility.com/antralfollicles.htm

Nevermind...just saw that u did not want to try artificial interventions...

Anyway...i am so sorry....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tysia

i have no idea :(... but i'm afraid that getting a bad number is an indication that it's really bad, no matter that sometimes the number is better... i'll find out more when i talk to the doc


----------



## Tysia

Indigo77 said:


> _15 - 20	Expect a more marked reduction in response to stimulation and usually a further reduction in embryo quality. *Antral follicle count* is an important variable._
> 
> Did they do the antral follicle count?
> 
> https://www.advancedfertility.com/antralfollicles.htm


oh that? i don't know, probably not... it was my PCP that ordered the blood work...


----------



## Indigo77

Tysia said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> _15 - 20	Expect a more marked reduction in response to stimulation and usually a further reduction in embryo quality. *Antral follicle count* is an important variable._
> 
> Did they do the antral follicle count?
> 
> https://www.advancedfertility.com/antralfollicles.htm
> 
> 
> oh that? i don't know, probably not... it was my PCP that ordered the blood work...Click to expand...


Oh....most women here will tell you to skip ahead to FSs or REs....


----------



## Tysia

my OB/GYN is doing the infertility treatment with me (i didn't know i was infertile, i just had a miscarriage in March)...; the PCP just does the blood work... that's a very good website that you found, thanks for that... looks pretty bad based on what they say there...


----------



## Indigo77

You DID get pregnant, though...


----------



## Tysia

i know... but it may be that because the quality of my eggs is already bad, that's why i miscarried... i wish i could just stop thinking and worrying.. it won't change much, and it only makes me so depressed and miserable...


----------



## lisap2008

Tysia said:


> so today i got my blood work results from CD3 this cycle... last cycle it was already bad, my FSH was 11.8 - but it wasn't tragic, so I had hope... this time FSH is 18.2... I think this is pretty much it for me... I just wonder if I should still torture myself with hormones, temperature, opks, etc. ...

Sorry I dident respond earlier ,I believe the tamoxifen can artificially raise your FSH levels while taking it which is how it makes us stimulate eggs is by raising FSH. so I would not stress too much over the new number. I would not give up yet. I know personally I am not giving up. Hugs try to think positive. and if you still decide to TTC I would add some royal jelly and wheat grass both are good for helping us older women in the fertility department. and wheat grass has been proven to lower FSH. I took them last month and when I tested my FSH twice it dident even show a test line. here is the kind I bought https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=08HEGKRMGN4JJ8RM99WT


----------



## Tysia

oh Lisa... i don't know if i even have the energy for more hope... i am so sick of these constant ups and downs... and of the millions of supplements i'm supposed to be taking...

... of course i'm going to buy that wheat grass :-(
can i get royal jelly also on amazon?

my doc prescribed amoxicilin for CM, and suggested EPO and fertil cm, and mucinex

i have like 30 bottles of meds on my desk...

i need a retreat or something or i'll go crazy....

but thank you so much !!


----------



## lisap2008

Tysia said:


> oh Lisa... i don't know if i even have the energy for more hope... i am so sick of these constant ups and downs... and of the millions of supplements i'm supposed to be taking...
> 
> ... of course i'm going to buy that wheat grass :-(
> can i get royal jelly also on amazon?
> 
> my doc prescribed amoxicilin for CM, and suggested EPO and fertil cm, and mucinex
> 
> i have like 30 bottles of meds on my desk...
> 
> i need a retreat or something or i'll go crazy....
> 
> but thank you so much !!

Why would your doctor prescribe Amoxicillin ? do you have a infection?.
if you want to try royal jelly this is the best one. you have to keep it in the fridge and take 1 tsp ( on a plastic spoon metal ruins the nutrients) once or twice a day. https://www.amazon.com/YS-Royal-Jel...ef=sr_1_8?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1309037720&sr=1-8


----------



## Tysia

amoxicilin helps with CM! i had no idea that it does but she's the second doctor who recommends this to me... amoxicilin taken on days 10 till Ovulation keeps the liver busy, otherwise the liver does something bad with the estrogen? i can't remember the details... it sounds very weird, but i think i might try it


----------



## lisap2008

Tysia said:


> amoxicilin helps with CM! i had no idea that it does but she's the second doctor who recommends this to me... amoxicilin taken on days 10 till Ovulation keeps the liver busy, otherwise the liver does something bad with the estrogen? i can't remember the details... it sounds very weird, but i think i might try it

Weird I have never heard anything like that, 
I noticed I had a increase in CM with tamoxifen and alot more now that I am in the 2ww.
weird thing is my symptoms are nothing like they usually are on my past BFN cycles. everyone says thats a good sign though.


----------



## Tysia

i'm very hopeful for you, Lisa...


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi ladies-

I wanted to wish each of you the best! :hugs:

I am not a Tamoxifen user at this point, but I was wondering if I could ask a question?

For those of you that have tried Clomid, do you prefer the Tamoxifen? I have been a Clomid user and I am considering starting it again for my cycle that starts next week. But since I already have a doctor's appointment for next Tuesday, I thought about asking for Tamoxifen.

Any insight you girls could give me would be great! A little info: I do OV on my own; I used Clomid for better egg quality and a longer LP.:hugs:

Best wishes! :flower:


----------



## Tysia

I never used clomid, and this is only my second cycle on tamoxifen; the doc says tamoxifen has less side effects, and doesn't dry up the CM; that's all i know


----------



## dachsundmom

Tysia said:


> I never used clomid, and this is only my second cycle on tamoxifen; the doc says tamoxifen has less side effects, and doesn't dry up the CM; that's all i know

Thank you so much for your reply! :hugs:

The CM issue was one of the biggest drawbacks to Clomid; I think my doctor was trying to find the least expensive drug first as my insurance will not cover any fertility drugs; just the investigation. :flower:

I hope this is your last cycle on it too!


----------



## lisap2008

dachsundmom said:


> Hi ladies-
> 
> I wanted to wish each of you the best! :hugs:
> 
> I am not a Tamoxifen user at this point, but I was wondering if I could ask a question?
> 
> For those of you that have tried Clomid, do you prefer the Tamoxifen? I have been a Clomid user and I am considering starting it again for my cycle that starts next week. But since I already have a doctor's appointment for next Tuesday, I thought about asking for Tamoxifen.
> 
> Any insight you girls could give me would be great! A little info: I do OV on my own; I used Clomid for better egg quality and a longer LP.:hugs:
> 
> Best wishes! :flower:

Yes I very much prefer Tamoxifen over clomid , I was TTC with clomid for about 6 months I got pregnant once but my lining was so thin the baby did not have a chance to stick. it also gave me horrible mood swings . and lingers in the body for about 6 weeks so it was even worse in the tww.

With tamoxifen however I have had very little if any mood swings, light headaches now and then, other then that I feel great ,I was not monitored but I think from the ovulation pains I had on both sides I released a few good eggs. I posted the tamoxifen studies on the 1st page . the studies are what made me want to try tamoxifen.


----------



## maliah09

Hello again ladies x x x Didn't realise this thread would be so popular x
AF arrived yesterday so 40mg of tamoxifen tonight.

Dachsundmom I've done both and SE I've found to be very different. On my first cycle of clomid I woke one night and thought I was on fire lol Hot flash grr. As I became resistant to clomid I was put on tamoxifen and resistant to 20mg so it was upped to 40mg. SE was a bad headache last month. I'm going to get stronger painkillers today ready for tomorrow.


----------



## dachsundmom

maliah09 said:


> Hello again ladies x x x Didn't realise this thread would be so popular x
> AF arrived yesterday so 40mg of tamoxifen tonight.
> 
> Dachsundmom I've done both and SE I've found to be very different. On my first cycle of clomid I woke one night and thought I was on fire lol Hot flash grr. As I became resistant to clomid I was put on tamoxifen and resistant to 20mg so it was upped to 40mg. SE was a bad headache last month. I'm going to get stronger painkillers today ready for tomorrow.

You ladies are great! I have my appointment tomorrow morning and I think I am going to inquire about the Tamoxifen; I know Femara was another option, but from what I have read, it seems to be pretty close to Tamoxifen, but 3x the price, lol.

I had vision issues, mood swings, and a residual follie while on Clomid, so I am very scared to try it again. And I won't even begin to discuss the CM issues, lol! :wacko:

I can't wait to see how all of you progress! Thank you for allowing me to jump in here. :hugs:


----------



## Tysia

i also get pretty bad headaches from tamoxifen..... good luck to all!


----------



## WONGABUBBLES

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to let you know that the Tamoxifen has worked!!! :) I was on 20mg (days 2-5)

I was taking that along with Metformin (for the PCOS).

I wish you all the best of luck - hope it works for you.

xxxx


----------



## Tysia

WONGABUBBLES said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that the Tamoxifen has worked!!! :) I was on 20mg (days 2-5)
> 
> xxxx


Wongabubbles, was it a success just after one cycle of Tamoxifen?
Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## WONGABUBBLES

Yes! Just 20mg - have been taking 500-1000mg Metformin for 2 years as well, so I think that helped too.

How many cycles have you used TMX for???

x


----------



## Tysia

it's my second right now... the first one was such a huge disappointment, because i was so hopeful.... this cycle i have much less hope (and a super high FSH)


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi ladies-

I hope you don't mind me asking another question or two and if you've answered them previously, I apologize

I was just prescribed 40mg of TMX CD3-7...have you guys found that it is better to take it in the morning or evening and with or without food? My doc said anytime was ok, but I wanted some imput from the pros! 

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## maliah09

I take my tabs just before I goto bed x


----------



## lisap2008

Wongabubbles ;congratulations! wishing you a happy healthy 9 months!. 

dachsundmom; I took mine in the morning with breakfast I was on 40 mg this month too.


----------



## chan1983

Tysia said:


> it's my second right now... the first one was such a huge disappointment, because i was so hopeful.... this cycle i have much less hope (and a super high FSH)

Thats not good news for you then. Have the doctors suggested anything else for you? Hopefully your'll get your BFP soon, try to stay positive. 
What about trying soy? Its a natural clomid and you can buy it in tesco's maybe that could help you x


----------



## Tysia

dachsundmom: i take them around 11 am this cycle, around 9:30 am last cycle; i don't think it matters, just take them the same time every day


----------



## Tysia

chan1983: I'm still waiting to hear from my doctor; I'm not sure about soy, read different things about it, also that it is bad for fertility


----------



## lisap2008

Tysia said:


> chan1983: I'm still waiting to hear from my doctor; I'm not sure about soy, read different things about it, also that it is bad for fertility

A higher dose of Tamoxifen would work better then soy, I tried soy and even though I ovulate on my own it delayed it by 5 days. 

Good luck on the new cycle Tysia if nothing else I think you should give the royal jelly a try here is a thread of IVF ladys who responded better taking it
https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...u-credit-your-bfp-royal-jelly-bee-pollen.html


----------



## Tysia

Thank you, Lisa! I'll certainly give it a try - it does sound promising!
Let us now when you test!!!!


----------



## lisap2008

Well I have been very confused and hopeful one minute and worried the next. because this is the first 2ww in a long time that I have not had sore bbs the past few days they started getting a little sore but nothing like on my other 2ww, that worrys me because they are normally killing me by 7dpo, also been nauseated the past few days and having cramps on and off ,I got sooo hopeful after reading on google that alot of girls who normally get sore BBs right after ovulation ( like me)did not have them on their BFP cycle. 
so I tested today twice BFN:cry:.I am pretty sure I ovulated this month because I had a very dark OPK for 2 days and ovulation pains.
I just wish I would have started temping again this cycle so I would not be so confused,
well I will test again saturday if AF is a no show , maybe its a late implanter or something, 
if AF does show next cycle I will be taking 60 mg tamoxifen and temping and using progesterone in the 2ww.
I was really hopeful this was our month though. I even had a dream last night I got my BFP.I will keep you all updated .


----------



## Tysia

Lisa..... i was so hoping for you to get a BFP.... i mean, you can get a negative on 14dpo, and then a positive a few days later... ... so maybe it's still possible...?
if not --- this is so sad.... i was going to get hope from your good news...

i do think temping is a very good idea; and checking progesterone on 7dpo - then you know whether you ovulated for sure

i might ask my OB/GYN for a higher dose of Tamoxifen for next cycle, she only increased it to 30mg, she wants to go super slow and just observe, and i'm sick of it...
she also told me not to take progesterone and to test without it how high/low it is on 7dpo

i am more depressed today than i was for a good two months :(
my sister just told me she's pregnant (they were trying to prevent)
she'll give birth to her sixth child pretty much on the first anniversary of my son's death; how am i supposed to be happy for her? this was supposed to be my turn to be pregnant...

seriously i think i won't be able to talk to her for more than a year
i know it's not her fault, she didn't do anything wrong to me, but the pain is unbearable

i'm just waiting to hear from my other sister that she's pregnant with her fifth, why not? i am the only doomed one in this family


----------



## lisap2008

Tysia said:


> Lisa..... i was so hoping for you to get a BFP.... i mean, you can get a negative on 14dpo, and then a positive a few days later... ... so maybe it's still possible...?
> if not --- this is so sad.... i was going to get hope from your good news...
> 
> i do think temping is a very good idea; and checking progesterone on 7dpo - then you know whether you ovulated for sure
> 
> i might ask my OB/GYN for a higher dose of Tamoxifen for next cycle, she only increased it to 30mg, she wants to go super slow and just observe, and i'm sick of it...
> she also told me not to take progesterone and to test without it how high/low it is on 7dpo
> 
> i am more depressed today than i was for a good two months :(
> my sister just told me she's pregnant (they were trying to prevent)
> she'll give birth to her sixth child pretty much on the first anniversary of my son's death; how am i supposed to be happy for her? this was supposed to be my turn to be pregnant...
> 
> seriously i think i won't be able to talk to her for more than a year
> i know it's not her fault, she didn't do anything wrong to me, but the pain is unbearable
> 
> i'm just waiting to hear from my other sister that she's pregnant with her fifth, why not? i am the only doomed one in this family

Thanks Hopefully its just still to early and taking a while for enough HCG to build up.I have never got a BFP before 14dpo with my other pregnancys I was 5 weeks when I got a faint positive. so my body is just weird.

So sorry about your sister ,
the 30mg of tamoxifen sounds good at least she raised it. good luck!.
I will keep you updated on if I get my BFP or AF.


----------



## lisap2008

Okay just tested with fmu and I think its a faint positive on two different tests.:happydance: just started using progesterone to try and help it stick.


----------



## Tysia

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is so awesome!!!!!!!! i'm so happy for you, Lisa!!!!!!


----------



## lisap2008

Now I am thinking it was a evap because it disappeared,:dohh: I will test again tomorrow, quickly losing hope though.


----------



## Tysia

Lisa, maybe, if you can, try not to think too much about it, just wait... I am full of hope for you!!!!!!!!!!

can i still ask you a question? 
do you think it is possible to have an early ovulation after Tamoxifen, or does it usually delay it? i'm cd9, and what looked like EWCM... not sure what to think about it, last few months i ovulated around days 17-20...

i'm not too excited about too much of BD, so don't want to waste our energy if it's for nothing...


----------



## lisap2008

I think tamoxifen can make you ovulate early, do you have OPKs so you can start testing?. EWCM can start 3-4 days before ovulation though for some women. I would BD every other day if you can. that way you dont have to worry about missing your fertile window.

I think it delayed my ovulation by a few days because I took it 7 days instead of the normal 5. next month I will only take it 5 days.

Try not to think about it lol we have been TTC for 2 years and I was really hopeful about this month. now I am wondering if I even ovulated any good eggs sence my bbs are just now getting sore.but it would be strange for me not to ovulate on tamoxifen when I ovulate on my own.
I will try not to think about it and if AF is a no show by sunday I will test again .


----------



## Tysia

Lisa, thanks for the info... i guess we'll have to do the every other day routine... no desire for it whatsoever... very sad

maybe if you could try to keep yourself busy with something for the next two days... :).. 
I actually don't have a job now and for another 6 weeks.. i think it would be much easier if i was busy...


----------



## lisap2008

Sorry about your not having a desire. its normally not a problem for me but my DH rarely had desire to bd till he started the supplements now he is always willing to bd when we need to.


I had a good cry earlier, I feel better now , this always happens when I get my hopes too high which I did this month. I think I have a good plan for the next few months, I am going to go on the fertility diet and try to lose a little weight when we got our surprise BFP last october it was after a 30 pound weight loss and I was taking a alkalizing vitamin , so I am going to try that again. 
it seems like when I get over a certain weight and I am eating too much sugar I dont ovulate good eggs .

so for now I am stopping the progesterone and waiting for AF and will start my diet. 

good luck I hope you catch the egg.


----------



## Tysia

thanks, Lisa.... and sorry to hear about your disappointment... you think the verdict this cycle is final? :(

i wonder what kind of diet do you go on? 

i started the 'anti-inflammatory diet', which in my case means pretty much no dairy (except for yogurt from time to time), no soy, no rice, no wheat flour, no eggs, no ginger and no pepper. What a weird list, isn't it? supposedly i am 'allergic' to these foods, but it's a different kind of allergy - i had to do a food allergy test to discover it...

i don't need to lose any weight, but just starting this diet a week ago made me lose two pounds like nothing

yesterday i talked to my doctor; she said that with FSH 18.2 it's extremely unlikely we'll get pregnant but we can keep trying. and that we should pray for a miracle

i'm ready to give up, but my husband wants to keep trying, so we will, and i'll stick to all the supplements and diet, etc.


----------



## lisap2008

AF is not here yet but I am cramping like she will be soon. the only diet that works for me is high protien low carb ( no refined sugars)and I seem to get pregnant much easier when I lose weight. with my daughter chelsea we TTC for 5 years and finally gave up and I lost 20 pounds and got a surprise BFP a month later, same thing happened last october we had given up and I lost weight and without even trying got a BFP. this was just after I turned 41 so I was really shocked. I have dealt with PCOS my whole life and struggled with my weight, I think its pretty common for overweight PCOS girls to lose weight and have fertility restored, I have heard of other success storys too after weight loss. so I am hopeful .

try not to get too down on your one high FSH number they can fluctuate alot and the tamoxifen can temporarily raise FSH too just like clomid I am surprised your doctor does not know that. if I were you I would switch to a RE.


----------



## Tysia

FX-ed for you, Lisa! maybe i should indeed change doctors... this would count as a new 'plan'... right now i started wheat grass and royal jelly, i'm already taking EPO, flaxseed oil (starting cd4), and amoxicilin, fertile cm and mucinex starting cd10...something is working, today i got EWCM second day in a row, never happened before...


----------



## lisap2008

Tysia said:


> FX-ed for you, Lisa! maybe i should indeed change doctors... this would count as a new 'plan'... right now i started wheat grass and royal jelly, i'm already taking EPO, flaxseed oil (starting cd4), and amoxicilin, fertile cm and mucinex starting cd10...something is working, today i got EWCM second day in a row, never happened before...

Good luck I had a really strong ovulation on cd 13 the cycle before starting tamoxifen when I only took wheat grass and royal jelly. maybe I should try it again. I also just read about spearmint tea is suppost to lower androgen levels and help us respond better to tamoxifen. so I might try that as well.


----------



## lisap2008

AF is here but I am hopeful for the new cycle.


----------



## dachsundmom

I wish everyone here the best of luck! I took my first dose today, 40mg, CD3-7. I am anxious to see how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## lisap2008

Well I thought she was here had cramps all day like AF was imminent and now they are gone no AF yet. 

dachsundmom; good luck!.


----------



## Grumblebea

lisap2008 said:


> Well I thought she was here had cramps all day like AF was imminent and now they are gone no AF yet.
> 
> dachsundmom; good luck!.

Oh FX for you!


----------



## dachsundmom

Has anyone noticed if the TMX makes them a little tired? It might all be in my head, lol.


----------



## lisap2008

AF came full force this AM so its CD 1 . 
on 40 mg I felt great was in a good mood and had lots of energy might have been from the rise in testosterone .

Well after doing some thinking and having a talk with my DH we decided to try a all natural cycle this month, I was really highly hopeful the tamoxifen would help me 
but sence I ovulate on my own I think maybe it hindered things more then helping. so I am trying the wheat grass again with royal jelly and folic acid. and peppermint tea to try and lower my testosterone which I think tamoxifen made go sky high. so good luck to you all.


----------



## Grumblebea

Can I ask a question? Does this help with CM or dry it out like Clomid? I've been reading on it the last few days and get mixed answers. I tried Clomid in the past and it dried me something terrible. I am going to see FS tomorrow and was considering asking about this. Thanks.


----------



## Grumblebea

bump


----------



## maliah09

I never had a cm prob on either.

I've a tracking scan on thursday and praying 40mg tmx has worked


----------



## Tysia

I'm on a short vacation in Maine right now. It's really good because it distracts me from all the obsessive and depressive thoughts about being old and childless.... At the same time, my ovaries don't let me forget for too long - it's cd14 for me, and i've had ovulation pains for three days already, but negative opks, and also after awesome EWCM on cd9 and cd10, zero CM on cd11-13... so it's all weird... i am also thinking about giving up tamoxifen for a few cycles...


----------



## Grumblebea

maliah09 said:


> I never had a cm prob on either.
> 
> I've a tracking scan on thursday and praying 40mg tmx has worked

Thanks


----------



## dachsundmom

Did anyone OV early on this stuff?


----------



## lisap2008

Grumblebea said:


> Can I ask a question? Does this help with CM or dry it out like Clomid? I've been reading on it the last few days and get mixed answers. I tried Clomid in the past and it dried me something terrible. I am going to see FS tomorrow and was considering asking about this. Thanks.

Tamoxifen does not have a negative effect on the CM and uterine lining like clomid does. instead it was found to increase it.


----------



## lisap2008

dachsundmom said:


> Did anyone OV early on this stuff?

I ovulated 7 days after my last pill. typical time is 5-8 days past the last dose.


----------



## dachsundmom

lisap2008 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Did anyone OV early on this stuff?
> 
> I ovulated 7 days after my last pill. typical time is 5-8 days past the last dose.Click to expand...

Thank you and that is what I thought; similar to when I was on Clomid. However, my OPK is pretty close and the EWCM has finally showed up, which I have never seen before. I just don't know what to make of it.

I still have one more day of meds left. I am trying to find info as to whether or not TMX is like Clomid in that it can affect an OPK if it is taken to close to the meds.

I apologize for going on about myself, how are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## lisap2008

Yes it raises LH and FSH like clomid so if you take a OPK within the time of taking tamoxifen or in the first 2 days after you can get a false + opk.

I am doing good we decided to give the tamoxifen another go , but this time taking it cd 5-9 in hopes for one healthy egg. also taking royal jelly and one cup of peppermint tea before bed to help keep testosterone levels down, also lowering my sugar intake and eating more protein so hopefully this works!.:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

lisap2008 said:


> Yes it raises LH and FSH like clomid so if you take a OPK within the time of taking tamoxifen or in the first 2 days after you can get a false + opk.
> 
> I am doing good we decided to give the tamoxifen another go , but this time taking it cd 5-9 in hopes for one healthy egg. also taking royal jelly and one cup of peppermint tea before bed to help keep testosterone levels down, also lowering my sugar intake and eating more protein so hopefully this works!.:flower:

:hugs: I hope this is it for you!


----------



## maliah09

I had my cycle day 12 tracking scan yesterday and no follicles.Not even close :o( Have to go back on Monday for another scan. Whats the highest dose I can take? I fell like chucking the towel in now-thats restance to clomid and 40mg tamoxifen. My hosp don't do injectables as I have asked. They will only offer IVF at a huge price.


----------



## dachsundmom

maliah09 said:


> I had my cycle day 12 tracking scan yesterday and no follicles.Not even close :o( Have to go back on Monday for another scan. Whats the highest dose I can take? I fell like chucking the towel in now-thats restance to clomid and 40mg tamoxifen. My hosp don't do injectables as I have asked. They will only offer IVF at a huge price.

:hugs: My doctor said 80mg is the highest he would prescribe; he started me at 40mg. Will you doctor not do injectibles at all?


----------



## maliah09

Hmm just seen my ticker. Maybe I'll ov at a later time


----------



## dachsundmom

If your ticker is correct, then you are by now means out!


----------



## maliah09

No They don't really offer much else. I'm prob one of the only ones on Tamoxifen-my nurse is asking me questions when really it should be me asking her. I'm hoping to see the specialist next week or the snr nurse at least.


----------



## maliah09

Well on a natural cycle (by natural I mean taking metformin by itself) I had a 32 day cycle so I'm going by that. I had a natrual cycle after a lap and dye as well but it was 6 weeks.
Thank you for answering. Its so hard when no one in real life knows any of this and my husband don't understand the whole tablet thing.


----------



## dachsundmom

Maliah- are you in the UK?


----------



## maliah09

Yes I'm in Plymouth


----------



## dachsundmom

maliah09 said:


> Yes I'm in Plymouth

I was just wondering why you were dealing with a nurse and not directly with a specialist. Do you have a chart attached to your ticker? I didn't check yet.


----------



## maliah09

I keep a chart on an iPod app.


----------



## dachsundmom

maliah09 said:


> I keep a chart on an iPod app.

I am sorry that you are having such a rough time of it! Here's a :hugs:

How do your temps look so far? Since I can't see them, lol.:cry:


----------



## lisap2008

maliah09 said:


> I had my cycle day 12 tracking scan yesterday and no follicles.Not even close :o( Have to go back on Monday for another scan. Whats the highest dose I can take? I fell like chucking the towel in now-thats restance to clomid and 40mg tamoxifen. My hosp don't do injectables as I have asked. They will only offer IVF at a huge price.

Try drinking Peppermint tea 2 cups a day it should help balance your hormones by lowering testosterone and help you respond better. when my testosterone gets too high from the PCOS clomid and tamoxifen dont work for me either.
They can also try a higher dose but I believe 80mg is the highest. I am on 60 mg this month which is the same as about 200mg of clomid.
I am hoping it works this month. Hugs.


----------



## chan1983

Hello all how are you all getting on? The witch arrived for me last saturday so this is my 2nd mth on tamoxifen. The best part is that i don't appear to have any side effects this time round. Think it was my body getting use to the new drugs.
DH and i had a fantastic holiday away and its really helped to clear my mind and put me in a positive mood again. Gonna try not to get my hopes up and just prey for the best.
Fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## lisap2008

Chan sorry about AF I hope this is your BFP month.
I am having different side effects from last month, last month was alot of headaches and hot flashes , this month just slight nausea and fatigue might be due to the higher dose. but I looked it up on google and they are all side effects of tamoxifen. totally worth it though if I get my BFP.


----------



## chan1983

Sorry to hear your having different side effects but at least your not having the headaches hopefully they will settle down soon for you. Hopefully you won't need to increase again and your'll get your BFP this month. Have you got to have any tests this month? Try peppermint tea as that should stop the nausea and help you feel revitilised.
I'm just so pleased not to have any side effects this time round as i was worried that i might have to stop taking it x


----------



## lisap2008

chan1983 said:


> Sorry to hear your having different side effects but at least your not having the headaches hopefully they will settle down soon for you. Hopefully you won't need to increase again and your'll get your BFP this month. Have you got to have any tests this month? Try peppermint tea as that should stop the nausea and help you feel revitilised.
> I'm just so pleased not to have any side effects this time round as i was worried that i might have to stop taking it x

Thanks I have only been drinking one cup at night because I was worried about it interfering with the tamoxifen just paraniod I guess. 
also when I drink peppermint tea I get tired so I can only drink it at night.
I have been taking Tums for the slight nausea during the day, 
planning a few outings with friends next weekend to help take my mind off TTC,
it seems when I stop stressing/thinking over TTC is always when I get pregnant. pretty much all my pregnancy's have been surprises. 
thats good your not having to deal with side effects .


----------



## lisap2008

Well the hot flashes started yesterday , and both ovarys are sore hopefully that means we stimulated good eggs this month. I might not go on the outing with friends after all.


----------



## maliah09

After another scan today and absolutely no change I have to see consultant. Looks like end of the road for me :( I will get some peppermint tea though. I'm back on the metformin-I had 2 af's on that alone.


----------



## dachsundmom

maliah09 said:


> After another scan today and absolutely no change I have to see consultant. Looks like end of the road for me :( I will get some peppermint tea though. I'm back on the metformin-I had 2 af's on that alone.

:hugs::hugs: I am so very sorry!

I know that you have probably already discussed this here, but I am at work and cannot read back through all of the posts; what fertility issues have you been diagnosed with or are suspected of having?


----------



## maliah09

I have pcos


----------



## chan1983

Thanks I have only been drinking one cup at night because I was worried about it interfering with the tamoxifen just paraniod I guess. 
also when I drink peppermint tea I get tired so I can only drink it at night.
I have been taking Tums for the slight nausea during the day, 
planning a few outings with friends next weekend to help take my mind off TTC,
it seems when I stop stressing/thinking over TTC is always when I get pregnant. pretty much all my pregnancy's have been surprises. 
thats good your not having to deal with side effects .[/QUOTE]

Maybe you should go out but just don't drink or if you do fancy a drink only have 2. If that what works for you then give it a go hun. Anything is worth a go to get your BFP xx


----------



## lisap2008

We were not planning on drinking but just walking up witches castle and I dont know about the long hike with sore ovarys. but I am taking my mind off TTC in other ways by doing some home improvements . 
I have not had a drink sence we had our M/C last november. 
I am also finally 100% caffeine free for 2 months now.

maliah09 : so very sorry about no follies again I think the peppermint tea might help you .


----------



## maliah09

Ewwwww yuck yack that tastes awful lol peppermint tea is rank fact.
Struggling to drink first cup lol hope it works


----------



## lisap2008

maliah09 said:


> Ewwwww yuck yack that tastes awful lol peppermint tea is rank fact.
> Struggling to drink first cup lol hope it works

Oh sorry ,I love it with a little splenda added its like a liquid candy cane to me.
also I dont let it steep more then 10 minutes. I hope it helps us both.:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Just wanted to wish everyone some extended good luck!!:hugs:


----------



## chan1983

lisap2008 said:


> We were not planning on drinking but just walking up witches castle and I dont know about the long hike with sore ovarys. but I am taking my mind off TTC in other ways by doing some home improvements .
> I have not had a drink sence we had our M/C last november.
> I am also finally 100% caffeine free for 2 months now.
> 
> maliah09 : so very sorry about no follies again I think the peppermint tea might help you .

Sorry to hear about your loss last year. We was meant to be going out this weekend but think we'll give it a miss and go to the cinema instead. Got a bad migraine last night and today and cbfm also says im on 2 bars so think i'm getting ready to ovulate, fingers crossed.
So how are the home improvements coming along? xx


----------



## chan1983

maliah09 said:


> Ewwwww yuck yack that tastes awful lol peppermint tea is rank fact.
> Struggling to drink first cup lol hope it works

i normal have 2 sugars in mine as that makes it taste sweet and its not too bad then x


----------



## lisap2008

chan1983 said:


> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> We were not planning on drinking but just walking up witches castle and I dont know about the long hike with sore ovarys. but I am taking my mind off TTC in other ways by doing some home improvements .
> I have not had a drink sence we had our M/C last november.
> I am also finally 100% caffeine free for 2 months now.
> 
> maliah09 : so very sorry about no follies again I think the peppermint tea might help you .
> 
> Sorry to hear about your loss last year. We was meant to be going out this weekend but think we'll give it a miss and go to the cinema instead. Got a bad migraine last night and today and cbfm also says im on 2 bars so think i'm getting ready to ovulate, fingers crossed.
> So how are the home improvements coming along? xxClick to expand...

The pregnancy last late october/early november was a huge surprise because we had completely given up at that point I had even stopped keeping track of AF and stopped all supplements and was drinking tons of coffee had a few alcoholic drinks so when I got the BFP I had a feeling it would not stick sure enough 3 days later the test faded to negative.
I just wish I would have taken better care of myself that month and maybe it would have been healthier. Oh well cant go back and change things.
this month I am not raising my hopes too high like I did last month because that just leads to :cry:when AF shows.

Home improvements are coming along good we replaced the blinds and today are starting on reupholstering the furniture. 

Good luck on catching the egg !.


----------



## maliah09

Well I really couldn't drink the tea last night lol I will try again tonight with sugar.


----------



## lisap2008

Try not letting it steep for too long so its not as strong and a little sugar added helps the taste as well.

well I just got a super dark positive OPK so it seems the tamoxifen worked much better this month. I think the peppermint tea and royal jelly helped too.


----------



## babydustpleas

Hello Ladies!!! Here's where all my tamoxifen ladies have been hiding! I'm in my 2ww and 3rd month of tamoxifen, pretty rough ride this ttc journey huh, up & down like a yo yo! Fingers crossed we are all soon on the pregnancy ride.. Been ttc for 2 years and finally fell end of last year but sadly miscarried at 9 weeks, trying to stay upbeat & positive, counting down to test day, I really struggled to find any other ladies or information regarding tamoxifen so I'm delighted to have found you all, hope you don't mind me jumping in on your thread x


----------



## lisap2008

Welcome babydustpleas!. of course we dont mind the more the merrier !.
It is difficult finding others using it as a fertility med. Good luck in your 2ww!, I am just beginning my 2nd 2ww .I am really trying not to obsess over symptoms this 2ww .


----------



## dachsundmom

lisap2008 said:


> Welcome babydustpleas!. of course we dont mind the more the merrier !.
> It is difficult finding others using it as a fertility med. Good luck in your 2ww!, I am just beginning my 2nd 2ww .I am really trying not to obsess over symptoms this 2ww .

:dust::dust:


----------



## babydustpleas

Thanks I thought I was the only tamoxifen user!! :) had some brown spotting today & cramping praying it's not AF on her way soooooo sooooooon :( would mean my leutal phase is way too short!


----------



## dachsundmom

babydustpleas said:


> Thanks I thought I was the only tamoxifen user!! :) had some brown spotting today & cramping praying it's not AF on her way soooooo sooooooon :( would mean my leutal phase is way too short!

Where are you in your cycle? I did 40mg of TMX on CD3-7. 8DPO right now.


----------



## babydustpleas

dachsundmom said:


> Where are you in your cycle? I did 40mg of TMX on CD3-7. 8DPO right now.

Hey, I'm 5dpo & like you on 40mg day 2 to 5 though.... Which cycle of tamoxifen are you on?


----------



## dachsundmom

babydustpleas said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Where are you in your cycle? I did 40mg of TMX on CD3-7. 8DPO right now.
> 
> Hey, I'm 5dpo & like you on 40mg day 2 to 5 though.... Which cycle of tamoxifen are you on?Click to expand...

This is my first. I was a prior Clomid girl; it did what it was meant to do, I ovulated, but I am still here, lol. I haven't really had any side effects with the TMX, so that is ok by me, lol. How many cycles of it have you done? Are you on any other fertility treatments?


----------



## babydustpleas

Well AF Showed yesterday :( so just starting 4th cycle... I was prescribed clomid first but didn't even ovulate on that, hence why I'm on tamoxifen.. No side effects bar REALLY dry skin & a few headaches here & there but nothing worth worrying about especially if it works! GL for us all x


----------



## dachsundmom

babydustpleas said:


> Well AF Showed yesterday :( so just starting 4th cycle... I was prescribed clomid first but didn't even ovulate on that, hence why I'm on tamoxifen.. No side effects bar REALLY dry skin & a few headaches here & there but nothing worth worrying about especially if it works! GL for us all x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lisap2008

babydustpleas said:


> Well AF Showed yesterday :( so just starting 4th cycle... I was prescribed clomid first but didn't even ovulate on that, hence why I'm on tamoxifen.. No side effects bar REALLY dry skin & a few headaches here & there but nothing worth worrying about especially if it works! GL for us all x

:hug: and baby dust:dust:for the new cycle!.


----------



## lisap2008

Any one else have no symptoms in the 2ww on tamoxifen ?.


----------



## lisap2008

Bump, how is everyone doing ?.dachsundmom have you tested yet?.


----------



## dachsundmom

lisap2008 said:


> Bump, how is everyone doing ?.dachsundmom have you tested yet?.

Hi! How are you doing? I have tested and getting BFNs. I have never had a LP this long and when I asked my doctor yesterday if the TMX is doing it he said "IDK, I've never used it before you." I was very unhappy.


----------



## lisap2008

Sorry to hear that it looks like you did ovulate . maybe a late implanter :dust:
are you having any symptoms?. I am having none at all , good thing I am temping or I would be wondering if I ovulated.


----------



## dachsundmom

I am having nothing at all, lol. I keep waiting for AF, which at this point would be fine. If I do another TMX cycle, it will still be at 40mg, but I am really tempted to try soy.

If, God forbid, you need another cycle, what are you going to do?


----------



## maliah09

Well I'm out. Tamoxifen 40mg hasn't worked and they won't up my dose. Said if 40mg didn't work nor will 60mg. So I think my ttc days are now over. I've my fingers crossed for all you ladies x x x


----------



## lisap2008

I am thinking if AF shows of doing a all natural cycle with wheat grass and royal jelly the cycle before tamoxifen I seemed to have a good ovulation naturally.
and my last BFP was a all natural cycle where I was more focused on weight loss so maybe I will get lucky again. 
if doing meds again I would rather do injectables then to go back on clomid. 
I might look into soy again I think the last time I took it I took too high of a dose and thats why it made me ovulate late.


----------



## lisap2008

maliah09 said:


> Well I'm out. Tamoxifen 40mg hasn't worked and they won't up my dose. Said if 40mg didn't work nor will 60mg. So I think my ttc days are now over. I've my fingers crossed for all you ladies x x x

sorry to hear that I was all hopeful starting it but it seems that while it does not cause alot of the side effects clomid can it also does not stimulate the eggs as well. so I will not be giving it another shot if AF shows. on another note my DH's count is highest its ever been after taking Tamoxifen for 4 months now.


----------



## dachsundmom

I am sorry you are out! Is there nothing else your doc can do?


----------



## maliah09

No they will only offer ivf. I asked about injectables but postcode lottery means it's £1k a cycle here, some places have them on the nhs. Oh well I'm taking metformin so fingers crossed that works.


----------



## dachsundmom

maliah09 said:


> No they will only offer ivf. I asked about injectables but postcode lottery means it's £1k a cycle here, some places have them on the nhs. Oh well I'm taking metformin so fingers crossed that works.

I am a dumb American, do you mean a lottery for treatment?


----------



## maliah09

Sorry should of explained better. Here in England we have free health treatment(nhs) and it depends on your postcode( zip code) as to what you get free on fertility treatment.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow...I knew about NHS, but didn't realize it varied throughout the country like that.


----------



## maliah09

I'm hoping my consultant agrees with upping tmx to 60mg. The nurse was very unfor it saying if 40mg hasn't done anything 60mg is unlikely too.


----------



## dachsundmom

What about Femara maybe?


----------



## lisap2008

I hope they either raise your dose or give you something else to try.
60mg made me ovulate I am just not sure why I am having no 2ww symptoms.
its making me wonder if my progesterone is low but my temp was way up to 99.0 this morning.so I dont know whats going on.


----------



## dachsundmom

lisap2008 said:


> I hope they either raise your dose or give you something else to try.
> 60mg made me ovulate I am just not sure why I am having no 2ww symptoms.
> its making me wonder if my progesterone is low but my temp was way up to 99.0 this morning.so I dont know whats going on.

No symptoms can be a very good thing! :hugs:


----------



## lisap2008

Thanks hun :hugs:, I have heard of women with no symptoms in the 2ww getting a BFP so I wont count myself out yet I guess. :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

lisap2008 said:


> Thanks hun :hugs:, I have heard of women with no symptoms in the 2ww getting a BFP so I wont count myself out yet I guess. :flower:

You will drive yourself mad if you symptom spot; I have determined that I have probably felt everything before, but I only notice them now if I look for them. :hugs:

The only symptoms that count are a positive test and no AF! FX'd for you! :flower:


----------



## amommy

yes LIsa I rarely had symptoms with my first few children until way past 6 wks.. there is still alot of hope for [email protected]


----------



## lisap2008

Thanks with my last baby Sara I had no symptoms till morning sickness hit me at 6 weeks then I went in for a scan and she was measuring 9 weeks.( she was a surprise baby)
so I know I can be pregnant without symptoms

I just got kind of stressed today after my conception reading from Gail said not till february thats a long time to wait . I hope she is wrong.


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope so too! :hugs:


----------



## lisap2008

Thanks I am hoping psychic star and Suzanne are correct they both said October 2011 BFP, psychic star mentioned I will conceive naturally and it will be a quick labor which makes since because my last two were 30 min labor.


----------



## dachsundmom

How is everyone else faring? TXM gave me an awful 18LP...trying soy I think.


----------



## lisap2008

I am waiting on AF to show then I am on all natural cycle.I may or may not try soy. sorry about the long LP.


----------



## Tysia

i'm back from my super long and wonderful vacation, and haven't read all the posts yet - hope all you ladies are doing okay! i thought about you a lot and hoped for some good news for all of us.. no good news for me yet, bad news if anything... 

i had a weirdest cycle ever: EWCM around 9-10cd, positive OPK on 13 and 14 cd, temperature rise on cd15, and elevated temperatures for 12 days, them temperature drop.. and nothing.... more fertile CM on cd28-33, with spotting, negative OPKs, second temperature rise on cd35 till cd41 when i got AF... supposedly after a 6 day LP!!?!?!?! no idea what's happening but it doesn't seem good to me... i think i'll try TMX just one more time


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am doing soy this cycle; TMX gave me a 18LP. :growlmad:


----------



## Tysia

6LP is probably no better than 18LP :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Tysia said:


> 6LP is probably no better than 18LP :)

I'd have to say they are both pretty useless, lol. :wacko:


----------



## Tysia

they sure are :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Tysia said:


> they sure are :)

So, how much TMX and what days for this cycle? Are you going to do a trigger shot too?


----------



## Tysia

i only take TMX (40mg, cd3-7), and am not even monitored.. a crappy doctor who thinks i have no chance anyway with my 18.2 FSH... not sure I have the energy to look for a good RE..


----------



## dachsundmom

Tysia said:


> i only take TMX (40mg, cd3-7), and am not even monitored.. a crappy doctor who thinks i have no chance anyway with my 18.2 FSH... not sure I have the energy to look for a good RE..

Stupid question...how does you doc know if it's working if the idiot will not monitor you?


----------



## Tysia

if i get pregnant - this will mean it's working, and then she'll be interested in me; she's an OB/GYN but supposedly doing infertility work, too... i went to her when i was pregnant, then lost my baby...


----------



## dachsundmom

Tysia said:


> if i get pregnant - this will mean it's working, and then she'll be interested in me; she's an OB/GYN but supposedly doing infertility work, too... i went to her when i was pregnant, then lost my baby...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :cry:

I think it's time for a new doctor, TBH.


----------



## Tysia

you're right, but i don't think i can do this anymore... i had already two bad experiences with doctors here in the DC area... don't know anyone who could give me advice, just going to another doctor doesn't make sense, because it could be my third bad experience... it only makes me exhausted, all this doctor hunting... and more stressed out, and less likely to ever conceive...


----------



## dachsundmom

You might want to head to Assisted Conception or TTC and here...start a thread about looking for treatment in the DC area and see if you can get some recommendations. 

I think you will have to decide if the care you're getting now is good enough...and I am pretty sure it's not. Every month this awful woman treats you like this, is one more lost cycle.


----------



## Tysia

Thanks, Dachsundmom... Maybe this short conversation with you will motivate me... you're right, i can just ask the girls on the boards, and who knows... i wish i was in my country (Poland) - there i'd know where to go, and i'd have hundreds of people to help


----------



## dachsundmom

You are also not far from Johns Hopkins in Baltimore, which is probably one of, if not, the best hospital in the country...hit their website and start there.

ratemds.com is also a good tool...yours might even be on there, lol


----------



## Tysia

i'm looking it up now.... the problem is.. i wouldn't do any 'artificial methods', like IUI or IVF... i wonder if i should even bother?


----------



## dachsundmom

It never hurts to get answers; it's better than wondering the entire time.


----------



## Tysia

found a doctor, filled out a request for an appointment, and we'll see what i find out! :)
thanks again!


----------



## dachsundmom

Tysia said:


> found a doctor, filled out a request for an appointment, and we'll see what i find out! :)
> thanks again!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydustpleas

Hi ladies how's everyone doing? No good news my end im afraid, just had scan yesterday for follicle size and we had 1 decent size but still not big enough but stupid clear blue monitor told me I ovulated at the weekend, but hospital said I hadn't ovulated yet... Confused.com!


----------



## Tysia

sorry to hear that, Babydustpleas....
stupid OPKs, i had the impression that they shouldn't be trusted :(


----------

